# UK BBQ Photo Challenge October-November 2015



## wade (Oct 16, 2015)

We are at that time of year when mainstream BBQ is starting to go quiet and the posts on the forum also start to decline. To help us get the UK group turbo charged for the winter I am offering a prize for the most original BBQ photo taken by UK or European members of the forum. I don't want to exclude our US members (or members from other countries) and so you can also submit photos for fun, however as the prize will be food based it would almost certainly be impounded by your customs during shipment.

What do you have to do?

Submit electronically a photo that is BBQ related. It can be anything.. A plate of BBQ food that you are proud of, your new smoker, your latest UDS going into meltdown, the dog stealing the Sunday joint off the BBQ - absolutely anything. The only criteria is that it must be an original photo that you have taken yourself and it must not be digitally enhanced. The limit will be a maximum of 3 entries per member

I will be accepting photos up to, and including, the 30th November and these can be sent to me in PM or e-mailed to me directly (please PM me for my e-mail address)

The photos will then be judged by an expert panel (though as yet I am not exactly sure what they will be expert in !) and the 3 most original photos (assuming we get 3 or more) will be displayed here. The top 3 can include photos send from outside Europe however the prize will be awarded to the most original European entry.

The prize will consist of:

A bacon dry curing kit with instructions - sufficient for up to 2 Kg pork (pork not included)
250g Smoked Dead Sea salt
A selection of smoked nuts
250g of "Woodchurch Smokery" mediun rib rub
500g Cookshack Chicken rub
"Wow!" I hear you all gasp. Well stop making all that noise and get out there with your cameras.













alien_bbq_clipart-400Drk.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 16, 2015


















Male Female Photographer.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 16, 2015






Oh btw. I forgot to mention the legal bit - that the judges decision will be final and no correspondence will be entered in to etc.etc. 








  

Edited to include a maximum number of entries


----------



## vibe (Oct 16, 2015)

Nice one Wade! How many pictures can one enter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wade (Oct 16, 2015)

A good question. As this is the first one we can make the rules up as we go. Let us limit it to 3 per member


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 16, 2015)

Sounds like a good plan buddy.  Something to kick start the Group.  Don't know why smoking shuts down here in the winter.  Yes bad weather and all but folks just need to do things that get done quicker.

You would bring this up now; just after I finished my smoked whole wildebeest!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great idea!  Kep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 17, 2015)

You know what they say Danny,  :no-pics:


----------



## thenegativeone (Oct 17, 2015)

When you say "no digital enhancement" do you mean no editing whatsoever or just no combining of images e.t.c?


----------



## wade (Oct 17, 2015)

No combining images or significantly altering the original photo. If you want to adjust contrasts etc (or as in Dannys case, remove the flash red-eye from his whole roasting Wildebeest), then that is fine.


----------



## thenegativeone (Oct 18, 2015)

Sound, thanks for clarifying Wade. Didn't think you'd get back as quickly at this ungodly hour ;)


----------



## wade (Oct 18, 2015)

We may get suspicious about your 5 legged chicken.

Yes - sad isn't it when you cannot sleep on a Sunday morning. Someone told me once that it was the sign of a guilty conscience


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 18, 2015)

So this would not be allowed?














image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 8, 2014


----------



## wade (Oct 19, 2015)

Did you just take that photo from my back patio? I found that the Christmas hats didn't cook too well though.


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 19, 2015)

I prefer the Brandy Smoked Turkey!


----------



## steve johnson (Oct 20, 2015)

Not sure about the Dead Sea salt wade I was in there a few years ago: :devil:


----------



## wade (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks Steve!. I have sent all of my salt back now that I know that


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 21, 2015)

Wade said:


> We may get suspicious about your 5 legged chicken.
> 
> Yes - sad isn't it when you cannot sleep on a Sunday morning. Someone told me once that it was the sign of a guilty conscience


Nah!  Buddy I can tell you the truth!  It's a sign we are getting older!  When I was young I could sleep 12-14 hrs., now 4-6 hrs. is about it.  Maybe we are afraid we are gonna miss something!

I am having some trouble locating a wildebeest!  Photos may be late.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Nov 9, 2015)

The closing date for the competition is getting closer. Just a reminder to get those cameras clicking...


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Wade need email address to submit a photo.


----------



## wade (Nov 22, 2015)

You can send them to [email protected]


----------



## wade (Nov 25, 2015)

We already have a few photos submitted but there are still 6 days left if you have not yet submitted yours. Dust off that camera and get the BBQ out and lit this weekend


----------



## wade (Nov 27, 2015)

You still have time to get those last few photos in


----------



## wade (Nov 30, 2015)

It is your last day for getting those BBQ photos in for the competition. Did them out, dust them off and get them in today 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Wade said:


> We are at that time of year when mainstream BBQ is starting to go quiet and the posts on the forum also start to decline. To help us get the UK group turbo charged for the winter I am offering a prize for the most original BBQ photo taken by UK or European members of the forum. I don't want to exclude our US members (or members from other countries) and so you can also submit photos for fun, however as the prize will be food based it would almost certainly be impounded by your customs during shipment.
> 
> What do you have to do?
> 
> ...


----------



## osprey2 (Dec 3, 2015)

Am I too late ???


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 3, 2015)

Where are the results?


----------



## wade (Dec 3, 2015)

rabbithutch said:


> Where are the results?


It will take a couple of days. Hopefully over the weekend.


----------



## smokewood (Dec 7, 2015)

Sorry Wade I couldn't come up with anything that would be worthy, If there was a consolation prize for the worst photo I would have it in the bag


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello.  I too was stumped.  Sorry buddy.

Danny


----------



## wade (Dec 8, 2015)

The prize has been put together ready for shipping (photo tonight) and the photos are with the judges


----------



## wade (Dec 9, 2015)

As the final judges votes are being counted here is the prize that is getting packed up ready for shipping to the winner.













SMF Photo Prize.jpg



__ wade
__ Dec 9, 2015


----------



## wade (Dec 11, 2015)

The judges have finished their deliberations, the votes have all been counted and the winner is.....

Kiska95 - Congratulations Brian 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















1 - 2d7614cd_image.jpeg



__ wade
__ Dec 11, 2015












Thanks to all of the others who also submitted photos for the competition. We will hold another prize competition in the spring


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 11, 2015)

Well done Brian :biggrin:

You do realise Wade, I will have to take you of The CHRISTMAS Card List :wife: :wife: :wife:

Can we see all the entries?


----------



## smokewood (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## wade (Dec 11, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Well done Brian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK Steve so long as you keep sending the presents 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The other entries were:













2 - 8ab8cf7d_image.jpeg



__ wade
__ Dec 11, 2015


















3 - 83eca883_image.jpeg



__ wade
__ Dec 11, 2015


















4 - 4a44a0a8_image.jpeg



__ wade
__ Dec 11, 2015


















5 - 7262cbe8_image.jpeg



__ wade
__ Dec 11, 2015


----------



## steve johnson (Dec 12, 2015)

The last one is smoked beercan [emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 12, 2015)

Steve Johnson said:


> The last one is smoked beercan [emoji]128522[/emoji]



Like your style Steve[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------

